# Mmorpg gesucht



## KILLTHIS (29. Dezember 2009)

Tachchen allerseits!

Als alter WoW-Hase bin ich langsam aber sicher immer mehr weg davon. Sicherlich, es war spaßig, aber mitlerweile ist es nicht mehr wirklich interessant. Es wiederholt sich alles zunehmend und auch die RP-Server sind uninteressant geworden, da sich die Gamemaster einen feuchten Kericht drum scheuchen. Ich suche daher eine alternative (es muss nicht so "mittelalterlich" wie wow angelehnt sein), wo man auch gutes RP (Roleplay) findet und nicht sinnfrei den Items hinterherhetzt.

Für Vorschläge wäre ich dankbar.

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es mit AION?
Nen Kumpel von mir spielt das selbst, seit es draußen ist und ist beeindruckt..

greetz


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Dezember 2009)

Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht und lese mal gerade nach, wie die Stiuation diesbezüglich in dem Spiel ist.


----------



## YagomuZ (29. Dezember 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Tachchen allerseits!
> 
> Als alter WoW-Hase bin ich langsam aber sicher immer mehr weg davon.
> 
> KILLTHIS


 

xD dann spiel Rom, Runes Of Magic, eine 1 zu 1 Kopie mit neueren Features wie WOW, ist kostenlos aber naja....wir alle wissen ja was kostenlose spiele machen...^^ item shop, cash xD


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2009)

age of conan..


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Dezember 2009)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Tachchen allerseits!
> 
> Als alter WoW-Hase bin ich langsam aber sicher immer mehr weg davon. Sicherlich, es war spaßig, aber mitlerweile ist es nicht mehr wirklich interessant. Es wiederholt sich alles zunehmend und auch die RP-Server sind uninteressant geworden, da sich die Gamemaster einen feuchten Kericht drum scheuchen. Ich suche daher eine alternative (es muss nicht so "mittelalterlich" wie wow angelehnt sein), wo man auch gutes RP (Roleplay) findet und nicht sinnfrei den Items hinterherhetzt.
> 
> ...



Wow ist ja nen Fantasy Spiel und Mittelalter Online Games gibt es glaub ich keine.Ich spiele auch schon seit 3 Jahren wow und kann deine Meinung verstehen.Aber nen Ersatz zu Wow gibt es nicht wirklich da diese ganzen Games nicht wirklich ausgereift sind.Man kann es probieren aber ka musste halt kugen Aion,Warhammer,Age of Conan sind so die bekanntesten.


----------



## elCh (1. Januar 2010)

Wenn du ein riesen PvE Kontent und gut ausbalanciertes PvP suchst,
dann kann ich dir nur wärmstens Guild Wars empfehlen.
Spiele es selbst schon 4 1/2 Jahre (natürlich mit einigen Pausen)
aber es macht mir immernoch riesigen Spass und es gibt immer wieder
neues Sachen zum entdecken.


----------



## martimoto (1. Januar 2010)

Moinsen...Hab selber AIon ausprobiert und muss sagen das die Grafik sehr geil ist...und das Game jedoch an sich schwer zu spielen ist.Nix gegen dich oder andere WoWler..aber AIon erfordert mehr als nur raids und in ca. 4 wochen FUll eqipmt zu sein..Du musst es halt für DIch entscheiden.In moment hatt Aion mit denn Goldsellern + Bots zu kämpfen , was mich persönlich sehr stört da diese die Preise für andere sachen in die höhe treiben.Jedoch ist NC bemüht( schreiben die jedenfalls) dies zu beheben.Geh auf die AIon seite dort auf Forum und lese DIr alles durch.Ich zocke auf n Server Lephar n Templer lvl 37.auf der Elyos seite " taube halt ".Bei uns waren viele von WoW in der Legion,,manche spielen weiter manche hören auf,,jedoch muss jeder die erfahrung selber machen.

P.S das Lvl dauert halt eeeewig,,,so bleibt der reiz bestehen


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Januar 2010)

martimoto schrieb:


> Moinsen...Hab selber AIon ausprobiert und muss sagen das die Grafik sehr geil ist...und das Game jedoch an sich schwer zu spielen ist.Nix gegen dich oder andere WoWler..aber AIon erfordert mehr als nur raids und in ca. 4 wochen FUll eqipmt zu sein..Du musst es halt für DIch entscheiden.In moment hatt Aion mit denn Goldsellern + Bots zu kämpfen , was mich persönlich sehr stört da diese die Preise für andere sachen in die höhe treiben.Jedoch ist NC bemüht( schreiben die jedenfalls) dies zu beheben.Geh auf die AIon seite dort auf Forum und lese DIr alles durch.Ich zocke auf n Server Lephar n Templer lvl 37.auf der Elyos seite " taube halt ".Bei uns waren viele von WoW in der Legion,,manche spielen weiter manche hören auf,,jedoch muss jeder die erfahrung selber machen.
> 
> P.S das Lvl dauert halt eeeewig,,,so bleibt der reiz bestehen



Ich hab auch schonmal überlegt das zu testen aber ancheinend gibt immer noch keine testversion.In einem MMO ist es wichtig das das Leveln seine Zeit braucht, ist ein wichtiger bestandteil den man bei Wow so gesehen schon fast rausgepatcht hat.


----------



## Jor-El (1. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch nach über 4 Jahren WoW einen Blick auf Aion geworfen.
Es stimmt schon, Aion ist anstrengend aber meiner Meinung nach wird alles nur künstlich gestreckt.
Vorallem beim craften fiel es mir auf. Da kaufst du halt teure Mats, obwohl man schon die Hauptzutaten stundenlang gefarmt hat, und geht dann erstmal 3 Std vom PC weg. Mit etwas Glück ist dann alles fertig gekocht.
Das selbe bei der Waffen-/Rüstungsherstellung. Da muss man wie doof Mats sammeln und beten dass man mal etwas höher wertiges herstellt.
Was die Grafik angeht sieht bei Aion nur die Chars und deren Animation besser aus. Die Gegenden wirken dagegen sehr steril (im Gegensatz zu WoW).

Ich lasse mittlerweile von beiden die Finger. Weder das gejage nach lila Sachen spricht mich noch an, noch das mühselige craften und dummen Quest hinterher gerenne macht mir Spaß.

Dafür genieße ich die wieder gewonnene Freude an Single Player Spielen wie Dragon Age, Dirt 2, Anno 1404 oder Resi 5.
Aber wer weiß, als alter Trekki könnte der Februar mich wieder zum Online-Spielen bringen. 
Also mein Tipp: Star Trek Online (bald Open-Beta und Feb.2010 Release)


----------



## jelais99 (3. Januar 2010)

Lotro ist auch recht nett und auf dem RP Server ist auch viel RPG möglich.


----------



## Fifadoc (3. Januar 2010)

martimoto schrieb:


> Moinsen...Hab selber AIon ausprobiert und muss sagen das die Grafik sehr geil ist...und das Game jedoch an sich schwer zu spielen ist.Nix gegen dich oder andere WoWler..aber AIon erfordert mehr als nur raids und in ca. 4 wochen FUll eqipmt zu sein..Du musst es halt für DIch entscheiden.In moment hatt Aion mit denn Goldsellern + Bots zu kämpfen , was mich persönlich sehr stört da diese die Preise für andere sachen in die höhe treiben.Jedoch ist NC bemüht( schreiben die jedenfalls) dies zu beheben.Geh auf die AIon seite dort auf Forum und lese DIr alles durch.Ich zocke auf n Server Lephar n Templer lvl 37.auf der Elyos seite " taube halt ".Bei uns waren viele von WoW in der Legion,,manche spielen weiter manche hören auf,,jedoch muss jeder die erfahrung selber machen.
> 
> P.S das Lvl dauert halt eeeewig,,,so bleibt der reiz bestehen



Sorry, aber du hast die Anfangszeit von WoW offensichtlich nicht mitgemacht. Sonst wüsstest du, dass es da über 1 Jahr dauerte, bis man vllt mal ein Epic zu sehen bekam.
Molten Core und vor allem Blackwing Lair, waren nämlich noch wirklich harte Brocken.
Aber warte einfach ab, bis AION mal 3-4 Jahre rum hat, vermutlich gibts dann auch Epix für umme.

@Themenstarter:
LotRo kannst du kostenlos testen. Also falls du es zum laufen bekommst, da der Client mehr als zickig ist.
Aber wenn, dann vermute ich da am ehesten das RP gehabe.
Ich selbst mochte es nie und hab solche Server bewusst gemieden. Solche Spieler sind mir suspekt 
Aber halt im Gegensatz zu AION könntest du dir von LotRo wenigstens einen Eindruck verschaffen.

Runes of Magic machte mir nicht den Eindruck als würde da viel Wert auf RP gelegt. ist eher ein WoW-Clon incl. der Spielertypen.


----------

